
Ask HN: Is anyone using splunk as graphite/statsd replacement? - dcudjejxice
Splunk can receive logs over udp. Can that work as a replacement for statsd, graphite, and carbon? Is it scalable?
======
zer00eyz
The reason not to do this: cost.

There is no reason that you can't run both in parallel.

There are times when graphite graphs are a hell of a lot easier to share than
Splunk.

